# 5 1/4" vs 6 1/2"`



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I am sure some people are gonna same I am an indiot because my truck can hold 6 1/2 but I am considering 5 1/4. Its a '98 F150 ext cab. I have also debated 5x7 comps. I am wanting to keep this very, very budget friendly. I have found that the 5 1/4 versions of the same comps are almost half price on some of the sets I am looking at. I am curious as to what I can expect. I know there will be less midbass. I have only ever used 6 1/2s in the past. I basically come down to, if I do 6 1/2s I wont do a sub now... if I go with the 5s I can do a sub also. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Irishdrunk (Feb 22, 2011)

If you are going 2-way comps, and you can fit the 6 1/2's you should get the 6 1/2's imo

you're gonna get better midbass out of most 6 1/2's and you will be able to cross them lower as well to help blend with a sub.


----------



## Mike_Dee (Mar 26, 2011)

Well as you say, expect less midbass, but if you really like bass mat'l I'd go with the 5.25 " and sub.

Personally, I'm more of a SQ guy, and would go with the 6.5", and no sub.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

This set up is in no way my ultimate system. Past systems have been alot more elaborate and sq based. I worked as an installer for a few years and I can honestly say that I don't remember ever installing a 5 1/4 comp set so I am not sure what to expect. The sets I am looking at are the Pioneer comps... 6.5s are about $130 and I see a 5.25 on here bnib for $80. I am also still considering going used and getting a older MB Quart set of 6.5s but really want to go with the Pioneers I think. Thanksfor the input... I just have never heard the same comps in different sizes to compare the two.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

That is fine, then you can drop an 8" midbass in there with them.

They just roll off earlier. You will not hit 80Hz with them usually, depending, or wont hear it.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't use 6.5's for midbass, I use them for voices.

I wouldn't NOT run a system without at least one sub.

And if the hole in the truck is for 6.5", how are you going to get a SMALLER speaker in there?

Why would you go through so much work for a smaller speaker?

There are shallow and normal 6.5"s. If they big ones don't fit and you don't feel like fabricating them in there or cutting them (or can't) then get the shallow mounts.


----------



## Jsracing (Apr 1, 2011)

I've heard the same speakers in 6.5 and 5.25, though not in the same car, and honestly not a huge difference. As mentioned, low frequencies roll off faster but I'd rather have the 5.25 and a sub.


----------



## 96jimmyslt (Jan 31, 2011)

Jsracing said:


> I've heard the same speakers in 6.5 and 5.25, though not in the same car, and honestly not a huge difference. As mentioned, low frequencies roll off faster but I'd rather have the 5.25 and a sub.


I would only be concerned about which is easier to install.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Well if you don't have the coin you do what you need to do. I have a sub/box, amps, HU, xovers, assorted speakers, all sitting here all the time just in case lol. I don't have to buy anything to put a system in but usually do get something. Sometimes I buy used stuff until I get it sorted out, first thing I do that with is a sub nearly any sub will work for a while. Too many times I bought new and it didn't work out, man the POs me. 

I could chop up a set of 5.25 rings in about 10 min, come on 96jimmy where is your sense of adventure...

That said I rather have 6.5 or 8s in front I never have enough midbass.


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

PROBLEM SOLVED... Sonicelectronix just got the 6.5s back in stock. $10 more for the 6.5s over the 5.25s. As far as fitting, thats not a problem. We build custom furniture, so tools and space are not an issue. Thanks guys.


----------



## Irishdrunk (Feb 22, 2011)

I think my advice was at least worth a rocking chair or two


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

Irishdrunk.... U paying shipping? Lol. 

Stelthninja... Did u just buy them this past week? If so those were what I was gonna buy from him but u beat me to it.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

Not a ton of difference in 5.25 or 6.5, really comes down to the setup and tune.. I run 5.25 comps in my demo truck, and will simply blow you away, i do run a sub though, on the flip side i made plates in our Expedition and run all 5.25 comps with no sub, and still sounds good.. Work with what you got, if a 6.5 is a easy install, by all means go that route first.


----------



## Tweeky (Mar 31, 2011)

I've read the off-axis response is a bit better with a 5-1/4 over a 6-1/2, as well as a slightly better mid-range sound. And if you're using a sub, the low end (above 80 to 100hz) is roughly equal between the two drivers.

May just be one of those myth things tho...


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm by no means an expert but have a personal experience. I replaced some Alpine 6.5s with Critical Mass RS5 set. I couldn't stand the HUGE loss of midbass. I switched them out with RS6s and the difference was phenomenal. Just my opinion, there is a big difference.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

Irishdrunk said:


> I think my advice was at least worth a rocking chair or two


one of the best posts ever :laugh:


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

I've always seen a significant difference in midbass between them. I guess if you run your sub at 100Hz LP its not a big deal, but I detest subs running that high in nearly all applications.


----------



## stealthninja (Apr 26, 2011)

I read alot about how the 5-1/4's are clean and crisp and the 6-3/4's are more midbass. I would rock the 6-3/4's if I had some.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

stealthninja said:


> I read alot about how the 5-1/4's are clean and crisp and the 6-3/4's are more midbass. I would rock the 6-3/4's if I had some.


No doubt the 5.25s I mentioned above were ultra clean and crisp. Too bright for me though. Sold them to a guy who wanted 5.25s and he was very happy. I just didn't like the loss in mid-bass.


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Tweeky said:


> I've read the off-axis response is a bit better with a 5-1/4 over a 6-1/2, as well as a slightly better mid-range sound. And if you're using a sub, the low end (above 80 to 100hz) is roughly equal between the two drivers.
> 
> ...




- That's about right. 

But the 6.5" will give you more midbass. As with most things in life, it's a trade-off. 

I run 5-1/4 comps. But most of the kids like the way the bigger 6.5" mids vibrate their pant legs.

Speakers are like ice cream. What flavor would you like?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Gary S said:


> - That's about right.
> 
> But the 6.5" will give you more midbass. As with most things in life, it's a trade-off.
> 
> ...


*BOTH!*


----------

